# He's Peeing A LOT



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I remember when Daisy first came home after having being on the IV fluids for a few days she was also the same, so I would assume that it's the same for your boy and that it's his body getting rid of all the extra fluids.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Good to hear... because he was pretty much house trained before he was checked into the hospital.

I suppose its too much liquid for the little guy to hold it.


----------

